# weird algae



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have this weird white cotton like stuff only on the rubber pieces in my tank. i didnt have it until i took my pleco but now i added one in and it is still there. does anybody know what it is.


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

I have noticed this stuff in my tank since I added a piece of driftwood. But mine is on the glass. Should I just scrape it off or is it something to worry about??


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

it sound like alge. hope is that any type of fungus.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

i also have cottony/milky stuff growing on one of my pieces of bogwood (but not the other?!)

is it harmful?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea i had that on my driftwood too.....but after many fishes dying i took it out and did they whole process of driftwood and now my survival rate is 100%......be careful....with new wood


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

it will kill my P?????????









how am i supposed to boil this thing? it won't fit in any pots i own...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

find a trash can and juss add boiling water or juss leave it in warm water in a sink for a few days


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

mine is only on the rubber holder of my heater. i threw in a pleco yesterday and today it is all gone. i think the kind i have that is only on rubber is harmless to piranhas because Judazzz has it in his tank to. i dont have any wood in my tank though. but yes pizzo i would take out the wood out of your asap and do a water change and add salt.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> how am i supposed to boil this thing? it won't fit in any pots i own...


 You can try a compound bucket if it would fit, or the BathTub..

I would get rid of any white cotton looking things in the tank.

GL-


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry Sweet lu, i kinda hijacked your thread.... :sad:

bump


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

it find man. my thread is your thread


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i have this weird white cotton like stuff only on the rubber pieces in my tank. i didnt have it until i took my pleco but now i added one in and it is still there. does anybody know what it is.


 I have the same white film on the rubber pieces in my tank. I got it within a couple weeks of restarting my tank from scratch so i doubt its a fungus . I think it might be a sort of build up from the stress coat that we use but thats just my guess. Pizzo Im not sure what you have but I would take it out and either boil it or soak it in bleach and water for a few days then soak in water and dechlorinator for a few days after that.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it 3d or just a film. mine is literaly cotton . it sticks out about a .5"


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh, you know what.

I have this stuff as well, but only on my heaters rubber parts and the fluval water ports. Its not green its white. I was worried it would give the fish cloudy eye or something.

Look.

If this is bad please let us all know. I don't mean to Hijack thread. Just wanna know as well.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea i have the same thing on my heater too......i juss take out my heater and clean it.......i looked at it closely and thought that it was just boiled algae....but i really dont know it only appears every few weeks.....i dont think it's a biggie


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

DOES ANY ONE USE A WATER SOFTENER OR A Ph BUFFER? IF SO THATS WHAT YOUR AUX WILL BEGIN TO LOOK LIKE, LOOK TO SEE IF THERE IS ANY ON YOUR WATER LINES? ITS DISCHARGED CALCIUM, WHEN YOU TOUCH IT DOES IT FALL TO PIECES?


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I use a ph 7.0. It makes tap water safe for aquarium use and makes teh Ph balance out. I do have it drying on the sides of the tank near the top but not enough to have it flake off. Just enough to see it.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

I FORGOT TO MENTION THE HARDER THE WATER THE WORSE THE WHITE.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

it is fuzzy when you look at it but ya when you touch it it does flake off.

also i use the same water from the same faucet and it is only on one of my tanks


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

dont tell me! the hot tap?
it basically like lime scale and nothing to worry about.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sorry i miss read you, do the tank contents vary?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

different color gravel,different fish,different filter,different plants and decor. thant is about it. and i do use the hot water and switch to cold and hot just to get the temp right.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok in short i have come across this problem in hard water areas when using a 6.5 buffer. that lowers ph and hardness. when you soften water the calcium that you are trying to reduce has to go some where? this is the white stuff "calcium discharge". look at ur hot water tap if you have a double and you should be able to see a differance between the hot and cold, hot having a dull look to it?


----------

